# 189 Invitations: November 2020



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

No idea whats going on..


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Mr. said:


> No idea whats going on..


Lol 😂 a thread already for November. Did October round happened?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> Lol 😂 a thread already for November. Did October round happened?


*Update:*


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Mr. said:


> *Update:*


Good luck to everyone


----------



## someGuyWithNoPR (Aug 5, 2020)

Mr. said:


> *Update:*


In other words, are they saying that this year they are focusing on 482, 494, 186 and 187 since PMSOL only applies to these subclasses?

Or is PMSOL going to cover more visas?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> In other words, are they saying that this year they are focusing on 482, 494, 186 and 187 since PMSOL only applies to these subclasses?
> 
> Or is PMSOL going to cover more visas?


189 and 190 as well


----------



## someGuyWithNoPR (Aug 5, 2020)

Mr. said:


> 189 and 190 as well


is that just a guess or based off somewhere?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Mr. said:


> 189 and 190 as well


The communication you shared doesn't say so. Also the PMSOL link mentions explicitly that it applies to only 482, 494, 186 and 187. 

Any other info, please do share, where it indicates that PMSOL applies to 189 and 190 too.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> The communication you shared doesn't say so. Also the PMSOL link mentions explicitly that it applies to only 482, 494, 186 and 187.
> 
> Any other info, please do share, where it indicates that PMSOL applies to 189 and 190 too.


*Source:*

https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...led-visas/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## Durga7 (Oct 1, 2020)

NSW invited a person in ICT Security in August 2020 whom I personally know and ICT security specialist is nt on PMSOL. I believe its not for 189 and 190


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Durga7 said:


> NSW invited a person in ICT Security in August 2020 whom I personally know and ICT security specialist is nt on PMSOL. I believe its not for 189 and 190


Didn't the PMSOL only come out in September?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> In other words, are they saying that this year they are focusing on 482, 494, 186 and 187 since PMSOL only applies to these subclasses?



Mostly yes and every now and then there would be few targeted 189 invitations sent for critical occupations. Apparently this is the new normal for 189.



> Or is PMSOL going to cover more visas?


Currently PMSOL only covers 482, 494, 186 and 187.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Would be cool if there was a list of critical occupations.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Mr. said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > Lol 😂 a thread already for November. Did October round happened?
> ...


Yes , I saw. Skilled migration is doomed


----------



## BB17 (Oct 19, 2020)

Can anyone please let me know whether the October round happened or not??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BB17 said:


> Can anyone please let me know whether the October round happened or not??


It’s more hard to know that then the vaccine for covid
DHA is very secretive nowadays 
They release no information on what’s happening 

Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

BB17 said:


> Can anyone please let me know whether the October round happened or not??



We can just assume it’s not yet happened as invited weren’t reported anywhere.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

A few days ago Iscah posted, that October round hasn't happened yet according to DHA.


----------



## deepthirao85 (Jun 10, 2016)

October 2020 has happened, I saw a post on Iscah news, please find the link below -





October 189/491 (family) Skill Select round - Iscah


DHA had their 189/491 (family) skill select round on 21st October 2020 We have seen several 491 invites The lowest ranked of which was 80 points with an EOI effect date of (20/09/2020) We have not seen any 189 invites … Continue reading →



www.iscah.com


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

deepthirao85 said:


> October 2020 has happened, I saw a post on Iscah news, please find the link below -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even November round also completes without any sense of smell.. better to jump to July 2021 directly, without wasting much time here..


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> Even November round also completes without any sense of smell.. better to jump to July 2021 directly, without wasting much time here..


If you are offshore then you can somewhat have that liberty to let it go for certain period of time. Onshore students/temp visa workers are constantly haunted by invitations nightmare.


----------



## deepthirao85 (Jun 10, 2016)

True that, even grants are being delayed for people who have lodged visa in March/April.
I feel this year we will not be getting invites, unless the covid rates are reduced all over the world, and things starts picking up.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

deepthirao85 said:


> True that, even grants are being delayed for people who have lodged visa in March/April.
> I feel this year we will not be getting invites, unless the covid rates are reduced all over the world, and things starts picking up.


And those on Bridging Visa waiting for the grant I have heard cannot do much if they don't have a job as No one really hires someone who is on Bridging Visa for any reason!

Everyone's struggling


----------



## deepthirao85 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah no one hires people on bridging visa. we can hope and see how things roll out. Everyone of us of are fighting our own wars. Be hopeful and brave. Next 2 years is going be like this. After effects of covid is the next thing everyone will have to fight for.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Just got an email notification that the 1st ever EOI I lodged back in 2018 for 189 has expired today at 85 points. 

It just amazes me that all those onshore students who graduated 2yrs ago as well must be going through the same fate! 

Such an unfortunate time for everyone in this race!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Just got an email notification that the 1st ever EOI I lodged back in 2018 for 189 has expired today at 85 points.
> 
> It just amazes me that all those onshore students who graduated 2yrs ago as well must be going through the same fate!
> 
> Such an unfortunate time for everyone in this race!


It's has been an endless point chase and on top of that now COVID has completely changed the rules of skilled migration playing field.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Canada aims to bring in over 1.2 million immigrants over 3 years


Immigration Minister Marco Mendicino says plan seeks to fill workforce shortages and boost Canada’s economy.




www.aljazeera.com





Oh man Canada!


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Aim4Auatralia_developer (Nov 10, 2020)

Seems no invitation happened, any news guys. I know I am trying to see some light in dark but still checking


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

I remember the then bi weekly invite threads to be abuzz with activity, not so long ago too there was some hope, it's now just clutching straws, I wish I am completely wrong, but I guess we have hit a point of no return for 189. No matter which party comes to power, for at least another 3 years Aus PR is done! 😢


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

For Jul-Oct-2020, they have sent out 1000 invites, so the whole FY may get 1k5-2k. Of course now they only invite nurses and doctors, but that number can give hope to 100 pointers when they decide to invite all other occupations. I think keeping 189 do more harm than good, and the 2k only represent 1.25 % of total migration level, nearly invisible. But you must make sure to get to 100 or forget about it totally.


----------



## TTManchester (Oct 27, 2020)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Just got an email notification that the 1st ever EOI I lodged back in 2018 for 189 has expired today at 85 points.
> 
> It just amazes me that all those onshore students who graduated 2yrs ago as well must be going through the same fate!
> 
> Such an unfortunate time for everyone in this race!


I am in exactly the same position. Submitted my first EOI in November 2018 at 70 points and have gradually increased this to 85 in February 2020. I'm an offshore candidate from the UK with a non-pro rate occupation and it is so frustrating that the 189 has changed completely in the past two years. 2019/20 was considerably down on the previous year and just as I was getting close to being invited, C-19 started. Still hopeful of being near the front of the queue when (if) invites return to some sort of normality next year although I'll have to re-take the English test and renew my Skills assessment next year.

There is no chance of using the Employer Sponsored route because all Job Adverts state "you must have the right to live and work in Australia to apply".

The wait continues...


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

TTManchester said:


> I am in exactly the same position. Submitted my first EOI in November 2018 at 70 points and have gradually increased this to 85 in February 2020. I'm an offshore candidate from the UK with a non-pro rate occupation and it is so frustrating that the 189 has changed completely in the past two years. 2019/20 was considerably down on the previous year and just as I was getting close to being invited, C-19 started. Still hopeful of being near the front of the queue when (if) invites return to some sort of normality next year although I'll have to re-take the English test and renew my Skills assessment next year.
> 
> There is no chance of using the Employer Sponsored route because all Job Adverts state "you must have the right to live and work in Australia to apply".
> 
> The wait continues...


You're not eligible for a working holiday visa?


----------



## TTManchester (Oct 27, 2020)

I’m over 30 so too old for that visa. Wish I could!


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

TTManchester said:


> I’m over 30 so too old for that visa. Wish I could!


Have you considered a 491?


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

thank god i left Australia before spending any more money


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

emios88 said:


> thank god i left Australia before spending any more money


So it's over, you can still come back in 2-3 years time


----------



## sassySouthAfrica (Nov 2, 2020)

I saw this on a Teacher's group I am part of today:

_A blessed day, lovely people. I have just been granted a *skilled work regional (provisional) subclass 491 visa*. I am now gathering documents for my teacher registration in the NT. Should I obtain working with children clearance (ochre card) first prior to applying for the teacher registration? Massive thanks!








I am currently in Singapore._

How are they processing international visas when they're not even processing state nominations for onshore applicants? This drives me nuts.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

sassySouthAfrica said:


> I saw this on a Teacher's group I am part of today:
> 
> _A blessed day, lovely people. I have just been granted a *skilled work regional (provisional) subclass 491 visa*. I am now gathering documents for my teacher registration in the NT. Should I obtain working with children clearance (ochre card) first prior to applying for the teacher registration? Massive thanks!
> 
> ...


Perhaps the applicant had already been invited and submitted their application.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sassySouthAfrica said:


> I saw this on a Teacher's group I am part of today:
> 
> _A blessed day, lovely people. I have just been granted a *skilled work regional (provisional) subclass 491 visa*. I am now gathering documents for my teacher registration in the NT. Should I obtain working with children clearance (ochre card) first prior to applying for the teacher registration? Massive thanks!
> 
> ...


You do understand that Nomination / Invitation is different than a Visa grant? DHA has a compulsion to process Visa's which have been applied however absolutely no compulsion to process nominations or invite aspirants.


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

Hi All, can you please tell me if it's not enough to submit a EOI in Skill select for 190 visa of Victoria state? I have come across some information, where they say we have to apply in "Registration of Interest" system, but unfortunately it was open only from 8th Sep till 21st Sep.
Does that mean I lost my chance to apply this year? Please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Hi All, can you please tell me if it's not enough to submit a EOI in Skill select for 190 visa of Victoria state? I have come across some information, where they say we have to apply in "Registration of Interest" system, but unfortunately it was open only from 8th Sep till 21st Sep.
> Does that mean I lost my chance to apply this year? Please help.


You have to read the notice clearly before getting desperate 
It clearly says that it was an interim period before the federal budget
They will reopen, but they will accept applications from very selected anzsco codes
So keep an eye on their website 
Are you onshore?
Cheers


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

NB said:


> You have to read the notice clearly before getting desperate
> It clearly says that it was an interim period before the federal budget
> They will reopen, but they will accept applications from very selected anzsco codes
> So keep an eye on their website
> ...


Thank you NB! I got a little panicked on missing an opportunity though I am aware it's a very long shot. I will go through the individual states' websites thoroughly now. Btw, I am an offshore software engineer with 95 points(189) and 100 points(190). Have been in this struggle for the last 3 years. Would be grateful for any helpful pointers from you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Thank you NB! I got a little panicked on missing an opportunity though I am aware it's a very long shot. I will go through the individual states' websites thoroughly now. Btw, I am an offshore software engineer with 95 points(189) and 100 points(190). Have been in this struggle for the last 3 years. Would be grateful for any helpful pointers from you.


You have a very good score so there is a remote possibility for you under 189
Most states will not invite offshore applicants other then healthcare for the next couple of years
Cheers


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

As a software engineer, I am preparing to move back after my degree, very bad market, literally not a single TSS visa sponsor including Google. I seriously regret coming here.
I can 90 points with PTE and NAATI. 100 points if I get a job under 485 and state sponsorship. if 190/189 opens then, i will have some reprive


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

sreeramb93 said:


> As a software engineer, I am preparing to move back after my degree, very bad market, literally not a single TSS visa sponsor including Google. I seriously regret coming here.
> I can 90 points with PTE and NAATI. 100 points if I get a job under 485 and state sponsorship. if 190/189 opens then, i will have some reprive


You might want to take a look at Canva company's job openings. Apparently, they are willing to sponsor TSS for the right candidate.


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

I applied got rejected due to a bad system design. they got a full time guy and they were offering me a part time role.


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

sreeramb93 said:


> I applied got rejected due to a bad system design. they got a full time guy and they were offering me a part time role.


Oh! Am sorry. Just out of curiosity, is getting a job with 485 visa is also tough at the moment (without requesting the companies for a TSS)?


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

485 is only 18-24 months visa. You need 482 as software engineer are in mtsol to get 186


----------



## Shane96 (Jan 5, 2020)

Guys did the invitation round happen ?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Shane96 said:


> Guys did the invitation round happen ?


Have not heard from any sources of anyone getting a 189 or 491(FS) invite this month yet. It would be a targeted round again by the looks of it.


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

applied under 189(85 points),190(90 points) and 491(100 points) under ANZSCO Code 261112 (Systems Analyst).
after going through the posts here , looks like i don't stand a chance.
I wish situation improves and we have some news to cheer about.

Best of luck!


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

Just submitted my EOI on19th Nov, 95 points for 189, 261313 Software Engineer. 
I don’t think I stand a chance to get an invitation before my visa expires on Mar 2021 regarding the current situation.
What’s worse, my country now has issued a bunch of unreasonably strict and costly entrance rules even to its own people, traveling back seems impossible to me as well. What a desperate time
Really hope we can get some good news soon.


----------



## aman217 (Oct 5, 2020)

Did not know that there is a possibilty of DHA not issuing invites at all for any given month. With 4 days remaining to the end of November, it looks very likely.


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

AprilLuvCloud said:


> Just submitted my EOI on19th Nov, 95 points for 189, 261313 Software Engineer.
> I don’t think I stand a chance to get an invitation before my visa expires on Mar 2021 regarding the current situation.
> What’s worse, my country now has issued a bunch of unreasonably strict and costly entrance rules even to its own people, traveling back seems impossible to me as well. What a desperate time
> Really hope we can get some good news soon.


Could you please tell me what your 95points break-up is? Also, does it really help even if you get an invite before your visa expires in Mar 2021, as the actual 189 PR would only be granted to you after a couple of years usually..


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Could you please tell me what your 95points break-up is? Also, does it really help even if you get an invite before your visa expires in Mar 2021, as the actual 189 PR would only be granted to you after a couple of years usually..


The applicant would receive a bridging visa upon 189 application which will kick in when their existing visa expires.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

aman217 said:


> Did not know that there is a possibilty of DHA not issuing invites at all for any given month. With 4 days remaining to the end of November, it looks very likely.


Anything is possible nowadays.


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

abroshan said:


> applied under 189(85 points),190(90 points) and 491(100 points) under ANZSCO Code 261112 (Systems Analyst).
> after going through the posts here , looks like i don't stand a chance.
> I wish situation improves and we have some news to cheer about.
> 
> Best of luck!



Guys I wanted to ask one thing here ..I've applied for 189/190/491 under one EOI .. I know with the points I've I don't stand much chance but don't want to leave anything from my side. Should I have submitted separate EOI for each subclass? What is the general good practice which is followed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abroshan said:


> Guys I wanted to ask one thing here ..I've applied for 189/190/491 under one EOI .. I know with the points I've I don't stand much chance but don't want to leave anything from my side. Should I have submitted separate EOI for each subclass? What is the general good practice which is followed.


Most members submit separate EOIs for each class and even within each class, for each state separately 
So you may have even 10-12 EOIs simultaneously if you apply to all states under 190 and 491 
Cheers


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

NB said:


> Most members submit separate EOIs for each class and even within each class, for each state separately
> So you may have even 10-12 EOIs simultaneously if you apply to all states under 190 and 491
> Cheers


Thank you. Now that I have submitted all under one EOI, is there a way I can submit separately now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abroshan said:


> Thank you. Now that I have submitted all under one EOI, is there a way I can submit separately now?


You can withdraw all the states and 491 from the existing application
Let only the 189 remain in that
So you don’t lose the seniority
For all others, submit individual EOIs one by one
Cheers


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

Hi all, quick question. Does ACS accept if I have a couple of weeks of gap while I switch jobs? or is it very strict in counting the number of days of employment during assessment?

I basically have 10 years of experience, ACS has cut 2 years of experience which gave me 15points for the remaining 8 years. Now, am trying to switch to a different employer and there could be 2 weeks of joblessness for me during that switch. I am afraid it would affect my 15points as my exact number of days of employment does not get rounded of to a total of 8 years (in the last 10 years).


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Hi all, quick question. Does ACS accept if I have a couple of weeks of gap while I switch jobs? or is it very strict in counting the number of days of employment during assessment?
> 
> I basically have 10 years of experience, ACS has cut 2 years of experience which gave me 15points for the remaining 8 years. Now, am trying to switch to a different employer and there could be 2 weeks of joblessness for me during that switch. I am afraid it would affect my 15points as my exact number of days of employment does not get rounded of to a total of 8 years (in the last 10 years).


I don't get your question to be honest. What do you mean by "Does ACS accept..?" Are you planning another assessment after joining your new employer?

ACS assessment will always have a month and year for every role start and end. Gaps of days will not matter in ACS assessment. 

But you are expected to provide dates in your EOI, under employment if I remember correctly. How will EOI consider this is something I'm not sure. Do post the dates if you can so that we understand your predicament.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Hi all, quick question. Does ACS accept if I have a couple of weeks of gap while I switch jobs? or is it very strict in counting the number of days of employment during assessment?
> 
> I basically have 10 years of experience, ACS has cut 2 years of experience which gave me 15points for the remaining 8 years. Now, am trying to switch to a different employer and there could be 2 weeks of joblessness for me during that switch. I am afraid it would affect my 15points as my exact number of days of employment does not get rounded of to a total of 8 years (in the last 10 years).


Even if ACS does not deduct, you have to show the gap in Skillselect
You cannot claim points for experience in which you have actually not worked
I left my last job on Friday and joined the new one on Monday, but I still showed a gap of 2 days, although these days were a weekend and holidays 
Cheers


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

NB said:


> You can withdraw all the states and 491 from the existing application
> Let only the 189 remain in that
> So you don’t lose the seniority
> For all others, submit individual EOIs one by one
> Cheers


Thanks .. 
So do I need to have different emails or this can be done under one email id?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abroshan said:


> Thanks ..
> So do I need to have different emails or this can be done under one email id?


Same email id
Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

AprilLuvCloud said:


> Just submitted my EOI on19th Nov, 95 points for 189, 261313 Software Engineer.
> I don’t think I stand a chance to get an invitation before my visa expires on Mar 2021 regarding the current situation.
> What’s worse, my country now has issued a bunch of unreasonably strict and costly entrance rules even to its own people, traveling back seems impossible to me as well. What a desperate time
> Really hope we can get some good news soon.


If you run out of options by March 2021, you could apply for visa 408 COVID category providing you have hardship going back to your home country.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

looks like no round for the month of November. I guess until you don't receive the invite, it will be all disappointing. And with no round, does this mean they don't need immigrants or skilled people any more in any field ? How hard is for them to understand this that if they invite someone today, they will still not enter Australia in another 6 months. Not that they are invited and will land in Australia the next day. Very disappointing to see the current trend.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gunnidhi said:


> looks like no round for the month of November. I guess until you don't receive the invite, it will be all disappointing. And with no round, does this mean they don't need immigrants or skilled people any more in any field ? How hard is for them to understand this that if they invite someone today, they will still not enter Australia in another 6 months. Not that they are invited and will land in Australia the next day. Very disappointing to see the current trend.


What if they don’t need you for the next couple of years ?
There is so much unemployment in most categories, why will they add to it
Cheers


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

NB said:


> What if they don’t need you for the next couple of years ?
> There is so much unemployment in most categories, why will they add to it
> Cheers


Yeah, could be. Being offshore, its hard to feel what is happening on the onshore. 
Government should put some light on this. I believe this is the least prioritize department in the fed govt.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

it's over.go back to where you come from


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

NB said:


> There is so much unemployment in most categories, why will they add to it
> Cheers


Then what's the idea of critical skills needed to support Australia’s economic recovery from COVID-19. If they have enough skilled people, why would they sponsor someone to come here and work?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marsickk said:


> Then what's the idea of critical skills needed to support Australia’s economic recovery from COVID-19. If they have enough skilled people, why would they sponsor someone to come here and work?


I said most categories 
They will pick and choose applicants with niche skills required in the state
So you will find this happening quite often that someone with just 65 points getting invited while those with 100 keep waiting
Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

NB said:


> I said most categories
> They will pick and choose applicants with niche skills required in the state
> So you will find this happening quite often that someone with just 65 points getting invited while those with 100 keep waiting
> Cheers


Yeah, only if they will finally give states allocations for this year =(


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

is there any thread for Dec?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

abroshan said:


> is there any thread for Dec?











189 Invitations : December 2020


Any hope for this round?




www.expatforum.com


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

NB said:


> Same email id
> Cheers


This is a little confusing. I have EOI (all -189/490/491) under one email id login. Now I go back and remove all the other except 189, this new modified(but actually still the original one) one will have my 180 eoi. Now again I go back and log in and remove 189 and select 490 , will it create new one or will it be again modified original one? Can you please guide me exactly how I can do this.


----------

